#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  sponsers gezocht

## marokko_09

*selaam,

Bij deze kwam ikzelf op het idee om een Groot gala/feest te organiseren voor Onze broeders en zusters in Marokko. Ken jij toevallig die mij hierbij zou willen helpen met het zoeken van o.a.:

Dj
Ziana/nagaffa
henna meid
Decoratie
Band
Dakka 
beveiliging 
Catering
Serveersters

liefst.*

----------


## marokko_09

uuuuuuuuuuuup

----------

